# new sig = fail



## Lufagathrath (Dec 31, 2008)

well made a random attempt to relive my sig making days by makeing a daft punk flavoured creation ( favorite band )

ended up getting as far as you can see there , so ill release it to anyone who wants to tear it apart, use it , slap text on it , i dont know.


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice
I like the one that you're using more though


----------



## LivingToDie (Feb 5, 2009)

what program do you use for making sigs ?


----------



## rhyguy (Feb 5, 2009)

I also hate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Spoiler



[color=f2f2f2](its not that bad)[/color]


----------

